# Durres - Albania



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Lovely stretch of beach. Wonderful views all round. :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics of Albania.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks to the both of you. :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Mavro_, on Flickr


Durres by Mavro_, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Mavro_, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Mavro_, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Mavro_, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Mavro_, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Mavro_, on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Archaeologic Museum


----------

